# florida to trexlertown or trexlertown to florida



## walter branche (Sep 29, 2010)

hi, is anyone from the south going to trexlertown?   could you bring a bike back to somewhere in the south for me ,, thanks for any help or suggestions ,, wbranche@cfl.rr.com    407 656 9840       walter branche


----------



## JOEL (Sep 29, 2010)

If you can get it to MLC I may be able to help you.
Joel


----------

